
Services that let you do “handwritten” thank you notes at scale - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981415/Are-there-services-that-let-you-do-handwritten-thank-you-notes-at-scale
======
JMTQp8lwXL
This is going to suffer the same fate as declining click-through rates. The
novelty wears off. Also, you can tell the notes aren't handwritten, even if
using robots-- I have received them in the mail before. Every instance of a
character looks exactly the same, which isn't the case with actual handwriting
(also, no human has perfect kerning). I spent a few minutes pondering if it
was real or not, rather than developing a connection with the brand-- opposite
the note's intended effect.

